

iStock SG - liccowee
https://itunes.apple.com/sg/app/istock-sg/id945394609?mt=8

======
liccowee
I have been regularly checking iPhone6 and iPhone6 plus stock availability
before I went to that particular shop, it really save much of my time on
traveling to different shop.

and... I got my iPhone6 finally!!!

